# The 100th I need help as a beginner thread ...



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Right guys any help appreciated .... Im 34 (a bit old for starting out but hey ho....) 93kgs (was 103 but slimmed down over the last few weeks ...) 6'1" ....

I have just started a cardio and weights program (weights covering the basic body muscles ...biceps , chest , shoulders , legs etc etc )

Anyway back to the question that has been asked 100 times before and Im sure you all get sick of replying , but I cant find a definative answer ...

Should I use a protein or any other kind of shake ?? I want to put a bit of muscle on just to define my body and not be absolutely massive ... if so any decent ones around the £20 mark ??

Cheers guys and thanks for your help .....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

got to www.myprotein.co.uk, lots of good stuff there and at good prices, i use the 'impact whey isolate' great stuff...although shakes alone wont define or add size, its the whole diet / rest / training...eat small meals every 2/3 hrs and keep your diet high protein, low fat and low/mid carbs for defined look...if your starting of better to shape the muscles and get a solid core (do mid weights to high rep for first week or two) before you start bulking...this worked for me, and im getting half decent birds now


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to muscle chat, firstly well done for loosing the excess weight you have, the first thing you should do is get a well structured diet, then think about supplementing with protein and creatine, this and a routine firstly looking at 50/50 weight and cardio, in that order, should help you to meet your goals, and 34 is a great age, just make sure your training is progressive.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> just make sure your training is progressive.....


wise words there fred lol

single factor training is imo the easiest way of keeping track of progress.

its outlined at the end of this thread and the routine if done correctly gives ample time for cardio.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys ... right call me tick but ... Training progressive ????

The work out my trainer gave me was 30 mins of cardio (which seems a bit long to be fair) 10 mins cross trainer , 10 mins Vareo and 10 mins bike.. then onto weights...Chest press , Low Row , Shoulder press , bicep curls , extensions and leg press ...3 times a week Mon Wed Thurs and then I was thinking of doing a bit of cardio on a saturday morning not too long 40 mins to an hour does this seem OK ???

My diet has been pretty good to lose the weight and now I am on chicken and pasta dishes ( dont like fish) and now obviously reading here eggs seem to be something I should be looking at eating ...

But still need some tips on a supplement if you can guys protein or mass weight not sure and not sure which one aroung the £20 mark ...

Thanks again for the responses looking forward to your replies


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extreme Nutrition : Extreme Nutrition Ltd

click on this. When you order add this discount code: mcd25. This gives you 25% off


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well it might be just my opinion but you always do cardio after your weights and I don't think I'm alone on that one! at the moment it seems with what you are saying that you want to change your bodies composition, which is the way to go really, or in other words in 12 months you were the same weight with less fat and more muscle, you would be happy.

I don't consider myself a bodybuilder I consider myself a progressive weight trainer, or in other words I put a lot of thought into what I am doing and if there is a way I can improve my training and adapt it to my goals I do, in a short whiile you will be able to do what you are doing now, and it will have no effect on your weight or physique, so as you improve so must your training progress, and keep challenging you! and it is up to you to motivate yourself and move things up as you progresss.

I can't give you a single protein make, I have part run a supplement store, and would just say shop around, mstay away from maximuscle and H&B, have a look at the sponsors at the top of the page to see if they have anything in your price range, I have a kitchen full of supplements, and know it can be a costly passtime/sport, good luck...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I would also do the weights first and cardio second. You should be straight into the fat burning zone then. Use the basic workout that Cal has highlighted. I think this workout should pop up on your message board when you log in as a beginner LOL. Dont change the workout and stick at it for a year. Progressive means try and add a little weight to the bar each week, however small. Get some "little gems", these are smaller than the regular gym weights starting at 0.25k each. Try and get most of your protein from food sources then supplement with a powder.


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheers guys all the help is greatly appreciated ... I went for the PRO6 Protein supplement from the website London supplied ... I have been looking for that long now I was just going in circles ...

Also I think I may do a 5 min warm up on the C/T tonight then onto weights and then back to cardio ... that does seem to make more sense ...

Again Thank you for your advise ...

Anymore keep it coming as I have said I am a total novice ... always dont a bit of cardio (playing football) but never done the whole weights thins ...


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only me again guys , I was just reading over this message board and alot of people group there sessions ... a couple of body parts one day a couple more another and so on and so on ...

So does my -

Chest press 3 sets x 10

Low Row 3 sets of 10

Shoulder press x ditto

bicep curls x ditto

extensions x ditto

and leg press x ditto

3 times a week Mon Wed Thurs seem a bit much for a beginner??? ( not to mention the 30 mins of cardio he set me )

Wow I really never knew there was so much science involved in it all to be ...

Again all your words of wisdom are greatly appreciated ....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive given you a beginners workout.

btw just cos someone trains in a specific way dont assume its working for them...

BAAAAAAA!


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry that wasnt the work out you gacve me it was the one the trainer in the gym gave me ....

Ill just run with it for a bit as I have only done it twice (this week ) so far ...

Im aching today tho so god knows what it wuill be like when Im lifting some weights ...

OUCH !!!!!!

Just as an after thought .... I was doing 3 sets of 10 on certain weights but was struggling to compete .. ie 10 1st set then 8 then struggling with 6 ... should I continue with this or lower the weight ??

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

machines arent really different to free weights, you`ll be fine altho you may have to adjust slightly to allow for balance


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got back and feel much better with my weights I lowered a couple of them and pushed my full sets out ...I also did my cardio at the end and obviously felt i had a lot more energy for my weights cheers again guys ...

Any thoughtson the Pro 6 I have bought from the site "London" advised ???


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have just finished pro 6 and now Im using extreme mass. No word of a lie mate but mass taste the bollox. Pro 6 gives a slow release of protein so it good before you go to sleep. IMO nothing taste better than mass tho .


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Definately go with the basic workout that was given!!!! From experience 9 out of 10 gym instructors dont have a clue, LOL


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheers again guys .......

London .. Pro 6 ok straight after work out and 1 hr before and bed then ???

Wouldnt mass makeme pile the weight on (which I dont really want to do just yer more find if I have any muscles first....lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was having it in the morning, sometimes after training then last thing at night. Mass will give you more mass hence the name lol. Its 30g protein, nearly 400 cals and nearly 50g carbs yea so 2-3 a day will make you gain weight. If you like strawberry milkshake with real strawberrys in it then buy it lol


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mass is that the MAss XXL ?? or is there oneon extreme site ??? saw that first but was put off by the cals ....

Im assuming the pro 6 will still help me put some muscle on in the long term ???

Cheers


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremes mass, but I think he ain't got any left. It's all about your diet. Protein shakes just help give you more protein. If you want to be big then I'm afraid you gonna have to eat big, plenty of calories. What are your goals mate.


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tone mate and show some definition .

As I have said Im 34 6'2" 93 kilos (was 103 ish) .

So I have got myself down to a weight Im happy with its now time to tone what I have ....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a mass gainer can just be used instead of a meal.

i prefer to use a protein powder and add stuff in like oats n milk a nana peanut butter...


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well guys diary of my 4th weight training sesh .. and ouch my shoulders and chest are soooooooo sore .... hope this goes in the end and my pro 6 that that arrives Monday helps the recovery lol ....


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys got my Pro6 now so ...

Pro 6 ... when is the best times to take anyone know ??

I have read last thing at night 1st thing in morning ...??

What about before/after training ??? I have read its slow releasing so would I need something else for before and after training ???

Cheers


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you are getting too hung up on the powder side. Concentrate more on getting as much protein from good solid food. I havent used the pro 6 but it must say when to take it. If its slow release then at night and morning is best. Take whey protein b4 and after training. Remember though that they are not "super"powders and will only assist you in your goals.

Eat well and train hard, real hard.


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

ICheers for that Mariner ..I actually thing my diet isnt that bad (hence losing 10 kilos ish) I am now just trying to eat more protein.

I struggle a bit as I dont like fish or cheese .. so Ive been eating alot of chicken and pasta / Chicken and Jacket spuds ....

I am at the gym 3./4 times aweek (granted I only started last week) but I am honestly starting to feel better .. ie last week I ached alot the day after but I dont ache at all today (maybe time to step it up next week ??).

Thanks again


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

what are your goals? jacket potatoes and pasta are high in carbs. wouldn't you be better of sticking with sweet potato as an alternative? and if your not aching the day after, the day after ... i would suggest you're not training hard enough. but again this would be goal orientated.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you actually weight training 4x a week?

its a lot for a beginner with little fitness...


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

No mate ... 3 sessions 30 mins cardio an hour weights .. 4th sesh cardio for an hour Saturday morning .....


----------



## Matt The Rep Man (Sep 23, 2010)

gandy1976 said:


> Right guys any help appreciated .... Im 34 (a bit old for starting out but hey ho....) 93kgs (was 103 but slimmed down over the last few weeks ...) 6'1" ....
> 
> I have just started a cardio and weights program (weights covering the basic body muscles ...biceps , chest , shoulders , legs etc etc )
> 
> ...


Well bro - im just behind you there Age wise and i have found that i always get the best results from making the majority of my food sources whole food sources - lean meat, veg etc. However, i do think that a whey protein shake directly after a workout is one of Bodybuildings most important supps - the bosies carving that fast protein assimilation and carb replenishment. Also, Casein protein just before bed due to its slow release properties.

As for the £20 mark - theres so many out there, thats a whole other reply. Basically if you can spend a little more its always better - you want the best protein source possible - even from a shake. Reflex or BSN are bothe great tasting. But not cheap!

Also maybe check out this article that is about 3 golden rules of bodybuilding - aimed at beginners. The interesting section is around Catabolism. It turns out that I used to train far too long each workout! Hope it helps bro - keep lifting!!!!!!

Creating The Best Bodybuilding Schedule For Beginners - MadForMuscle.com


----------

